# Bishop Sheen's Meat Loaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I got this recipe when I was attending school taught by the Sisters of the Iron Fist.....  


2lbs top round ground beef
1 cup apple sauce
1 cup green peppers chopped
1 cup onions chopped
6 slices crumbled bread
1 clove of garlic chopped
1 egg
salt
pepper
flour 
1/2-3/4 cup catsup
parsley

Add onions, bread, peppers, garlic, apple sauce, salt, and pepper to meat. Add egg and mix well. Form into loaf and flour. Place loaf in pan. Pour 1/2-3/4 cup of catsup over meat loaf and sprinkle with parsley. Place in 350 deg oven and bake for 2 hours and uncover for last 15 mins.


----------

